
Show HN: Dev Kit for Chrome Extensions - w4bp00l
https://ChromeExtensionKit.com?ref=hn
======
w4bp00l
Hey HN! The kit is meant to help you build and grow Chrome extensions and
includes: 6 Basic Starter templates (HTML/CSS/JS), 7 React Starter templates
(with utility scripts), 3 fully functional example extensions, and an ebook.

